# Muslim brotherhood referendum



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Muslim Brotherhood comes up with a neat trick to break the peace treaty with Israel without formally doing so. Egypt’s next likely ruling party says it simply will hold a plebiscite and let the people do it.

Rashad Bayoumi, deputy Supreme Leader of the Brotherhood, told the London-based newspaper Al-Hayat on Sunday it respects international treaties and will leave the issue of the peace treaty in the hands of the people. The pact was signed by then-Egyptian president Anwar Sadat and Israeli Prime Minister Menachem Begin, but a "cold peace" has set in over the past several years.

“People will express their opinions on it. All parties can reconsider the treaty and Egyptians haven't yet had their say,” he explained. “We won't violate the treaty. We can put it for referendum among people or parliament,” Bayoumi said.

The ploy would ostensibly take the onus off the radical Muslim party, which Jeffrey Feltman, U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for Near Eastern Affairs, has said will respect the treaty.

However, Bayoumi’s statements to Al Hayat made it clear that the Brotherhood has no intention of recognizing Israel. “I’ll never allow myself to sit down with a criminal. We will not deal with Israelis by any means,” he said.

The Muslim Brotherhood won approximately 40 percent in the first rounds of voting for the next Egyptian legislature, giving it a plurality. The next popular party is the even more radical Salafi al-Nour party, which won nearly 30 perc


----------



## Pomegranite (Dec 26, 2011)

The Ikwan are not "radical". They are what the people want. I don't see anything wrong with giving the Egyptian people a chance to voice what they want for their own country.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

The writing has been on the wall for that one. Fifty years of using Israel as a distraction from the other deeper problems is now being used as an election ploy.

Such a pity.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Peace Treaty or not I am sure if any weapons find it's way into Israel they will respond

Best to be friendly but not necessarily be friends with the bully in the playground who has the most toys, bit like picking a fight with someone on steroids

All political views aside I think everyone has an idea where it would end then the MB would have no choice but to sit down with the criminal and eat humble pie.

_"Israel is widely believed to possess weapons of mass destruction, and to be one of four nuclear-armed countries not recognized as a Nuclear Weapons State by the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty (NPT).The US Congress Office of Technology Assessment has recorded Israel as a country generally reported as having undeclared chemical warfare capabilities, and an offensive biological warfare program.Officially Israel neither confirms nor denies possessing nuclear weapons" _


----------

